# "Der Hobbit": Der erste Trailer ist endlich da!



## Stefan102 (21 Dez. 2011)

​
Alle Fans der Herr der Ringe-Trilogie müssen sich noch ganz schön lange gedulden, denn erst in einem Jahr wird die Verfilmung J.R.R. Tolkiens (†81) Der Hobbit in die deutschen Kinos kommen! Doch jetzt gibt es Grund zur Freude, denn was Elijah Wood (30) und Gollum-Darsteller Andy Serkis (47) bereits vor Kurzem ankündigten, ist nun tatsächlich wahr geworden: Der erste offizielle Trailer ist endlich da!

Das ist doch mal ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk für alle Fantasy-Fans, denn trotz der kleinen Videobotschaften von Regisseur Peter Jackson (50), stieg die Neugier dann doch ins Unermessliche. Die dürfte nun zumindest vorerst mit den ersten Bildern der Hobbits, Elben und Zauberer aus Mittelerde gestillt sein! Wie bereits schon bei den Herr der Ringe-Filmen, wurde „Der Hobbit“ in Neuseeland gedreht und der erste kurze Einblick überzeugt deshalb nicht nur mit einer geheimnisvollen Atmosphäre, toller Maske und Kostümen sowie gewohnt humorvollen Dialogen, sondern auch mit wirklich beeindruckenden Landschaftsaufnahmen. Hier könnt ihr euch den Trailer gleich einmal selbst anschauen: 
​(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## syd67 (21 Dez. 2011)

vielen dank fuers teilen :thumbup:
leider ist meine bessere haelfte jetzt etwas betruebt das sie noch soooo lange warten muss


----------



## Padderson (21 Dez. 2011)

na da wird sich nicht nur Gollum freuen
:thx:für das kleine Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Paff (2 Okt. 2012)

Schon jemand gesehen? Ich freu mich sehr drauf!


----------



## rovogoth (4 Okt. 2012)

bald ist es endlich soweit ich freue mich riesig auf den film.


----------



## cmd666 (4 Okt. 2012)

Mittlerweile gibt es einen weiteren Trailer!


----------



## kfeeras (6 Okt. 2012)

Habe das Buch neulich mal wieder gelesen. Ich frage mich wieso man die Story auf drei Filme aufteilen muss.


----------



## cmd666 (7 Okt. 2012)

kfeeras schrieb:


> Habe das Buch neulich mal wieder gelesen. Ich frage mich wieso man die Story auf drei Filme aufteilen muss.



Ich denke diesmal wird es nur ein einziger Film.


----------



## Gnurf (8 Okt. 2012)

Geilomat! Ick freu mir auf die Filme  ... Auch wenn ich etwas sektpisch bin, dass nun geschwind noch ein dritter Teil hinzu kommt.


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (11 Okt. 2012)

Allein die Tatsache, dass Ian McKellen wieder dabei ist, finde ich großartig! Ich freue mich tierisch auf den Film, die Herr der Ringe-Atmosphäre ist einfach... magisch.


----------



## gazpacho (11 Okt. 2012)

echt cool. LOTR ist mein lieblingsfilm.... habe den hobbit nicht gelesen, hgoffe aber das er auch gut ist


----------



## marin0303 (13 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Trailer, wird genauso gut wie die Ring-Trilogie.


----------



## mightynak (13 Okt. 2012)

Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## MUH (15 Okt. 2012)

Das Buch war sehr gut, ich fand die Herr der Ringe Verfilmungen auch gut, also mal sehen, ob's was wird.


----------



## Mitch01 (3 Nov. 2012)

sieht vielversprechend aus, ich freue mich riesig


----------



## SnuppyNusser (24 Nov. 2012)

I wonder how much (or little) Orlando/Legolas there will be in it. He's the mainly reason why I would watch this. XD


----------



## zooboy (24 Nov. 2012)

Danke für den Trailer! Ich freu mich riesig!


----------



## JKofSpades (15 Dez. 2012)

...can someone who goes to see this let me know how it is? I am the fence about going, and heven't heard anything from anyone I know.:thx:


----------



## sbh (18 Mai 2013)

ich schau sie mir an, wenn die Trilogie komplett ist...


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

The Hobbit is good bit LOTR is better by a mile.


----------



## 5799stefan (2 Apr. 2015)

Der Hobbit ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber der Herr der Ringe hat mir besser gefallen


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

i dont like hobbit series, i prefer LOTR


----------

